# Goat keeps smacking her Lips



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have an almost two year old, second freshener who is doing something weird this morning. She is smacking her lips and licking them and it's loud. Like she's chewing cud that isn't there. Gross sound. She keeps running her lips all over anything abrasive. Other then that she's not acting funny. She's due to kid in 10 days.... She's eating and drinking and her lips look normal, gums also look normal. Not sure what's wrong.... Help?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmmm weird. I wonder if she could use some calcium? I've seen tongues hanging out and mouths not closing with hypocalcemia. Perhaps that's just starting?

Or is it possible something is stuck in her muzzle or mouth? Or she ate something bad tasting?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe she is simply itchy.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Maybe she is simply itchy.


I'm hoping that's what it is. But she's just being so crazy about scratching her lips. I hope she didn't have a reaction to something .. She didn't eat anything? Maybe it's on if her late pregnancy things?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hormones can affect a lot of things.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you give her some Benadryl?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh good she stopped! I just worry


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Must have been irritated by something/ bitten by a bug maybe. Glad she stopped.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm glad your goat finally got the "ick" off. 

My Big Goat did something like this once. It was when Uncle Steve offered him a cookie that he'd taken a bite out of (now mind you, our goat normally loved this kind of cookie, but he'd always gotten a fresh one). Big Goat took one taste of the "Uncle Steve Slobber Special" and went berserk. He ran around the yard shaking his head, flapping his tongue, and spitting everywhere. He then started wiping his lips on fence posts, on the grass, and even on the dirt. He wiped so hard I thought he'd leave his lips on the fence! He carried on for a good ten minutes while we all split our sides laughing at him. 

So yeah, I'll bet your goat either tasted something she didn't like or maybe she got a sticker in her lip.


----------

